# Nova DVR XP



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Well I went ahead and ordered it, its on the way! Since I am in Canada I have between 5-20 business days till it comes.
Could one of you guys that have one already get me these measurements so I can start on a bench? :

-From the lathe center to the bottom of the base
-The full length of the base

Any suggestions or comments are really apreciated.
Thanks a million!:thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

congrats on the new lathe :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Ooh aah ... :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Congrats!


----------



## DTM65 (Jul 16, 2012)

Congrats! Here is a link to the N0va manual maybe it will help.

http://www.teknatool.com/products/lathes/dvr xp/downloads/Nova DVR XP manual_Feb 2012.pdf


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Ok, thanks alot!


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Edit - duplicate post. Had issues in submitting.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Nate Bos said:


> Well I went ahead and ordered it, its on the way! Since I am in Canada I have between 5-20 business days till it comes.
> Could one of you guys that have one already get me these measurements so I can start on a bench? :
> 
> -From the lathe center to the bottom of the base
> ...


Nate, attaching pictures of the stand which I made for my DVR to help with your own design.

I made my stand 18in deep x 48in long. The height depends on your own height. The rule of thumb I read was to place a hand on the opposite shoulder, and your elbow is the desired height of the centre of the headstock.

The top is 2 pieces of 2x10 hem/fir cut to width and glued together.

The frame is 16/4 ash for the legs and 2/x hem fir for the rails.

I have a shelf on the bottom which is 3/4in birch ply.

Top picture showing the lathe.

Features I have been happy about are :
a) Having some space between the lathe and the front to place tools, etc. I used a piece of aluminium weatherstripping as a little ledge to prevent the tools rolling off. Took a few tool falls before I got this inspiration.
b) I placed the lathe on some scraps of laminated flooring. This allows a small gap so I can pull out the chips from underneath. You can see the scrap piece of cedar on the right hand side of the picture.
c) I recommend the black bar used to tighten the head is extended beyond the lathe stand by both of the two holes. This allows for the tommy bar used for tightening to be clear.
d) I routed a groove in a piece of scrap to allow me to lay the tommy bar for storage without it falling on the floor. I had been storing under the head, but I like the storage "in the open".

I added a full length drawer after I built the stand. It would have been easier to install the hinges if I had included the drawer during assembly.









Bottom picture. Each leg has an adjustable foot. I got them from Woodcraft, $7 for pack of 4.

http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2001073/10131/tnut-levelers-4-pack.aspx

I also added 4 casters which I got from Lee Valley.
http://www.leevalley.com/US/hardware/page.aspx?p=66166&cat=3,51976&ap=1

I normally lower the front two feet only. Easier than having to reach underneath to lower the back screws, but they are in place if I needed the extra rigidity.









In case you are wondering about the pressure gauge, this is for my vacuum chuck system.

I hope this gives you some ideas for your stand.


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Dave has a good design there. My 1624 has the tube steel legs so I didn’t have to worry about it.
As an idea, if you extent the top of the bench a couple of inches past the right end legs you can drill three or four holes at an angle to hold the tools you are using for that project. The blades would be pointed to the bottom rear.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks alot Dave, thats really helpful


----------



## Todd Zumach (Nov 4, 2012)

I have had my DVR for 18 months and I really like it. I built an enclosed cabinet from a recycled desk. One key point is to put spacer blocks between the base of the lathe and your stand if the stand has a solid surface. I used some 7/8 mdf to give me clearance for chip removal.


----------



## Nate Bos (Jan 11, 2012)

good point, thanks


----------

